# VR1 20w-50



## redline ridr (Feb 12, 2010)

I Just had the whole top end of my engine re-done from a blown timing chain... 
My LS1 is now stroked, head ported, along with a MS3 cam( which prob cause my chain to blow). Pretty much everything but the block is after-market: forged pistons, dual springs, high pressure oil pump, etc. (I have a list of everything if needed)

I previously used synthetic 5w-30. All though I needed to add oil every 2 weeks or so it seemed to protect my engine fine until she died. I looked at it when it was completely taken apart and looked good except for everything was bent. 

Now that I have redone everything, my shop has told me to use VR1 20w-50. They swear by it and use it in all their modded engines. The shop only works on LSX engines and has a pretty good rep.

I don't understand why. It seems so thick. Is that necessary?
It seems like I still burn the same amount of oil maybe a little less due to my total seal rings but not much different. 

It seems like most of the threads I read people are using water compared to my syrup. Plus its pretty cold out, even in Atlanta. Wouldn't I want a thinner oil in the winter?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I would stick with the factory oil weights.

FYI 20W-50 is what I put in my motorcycle.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

redline ridr said:


> I previously used synthetic 5w-30. All though I needed to add oil every 2 weeks or so it seemed to protect my engine fine until she died.
> 
> _Having to add oil every 2 weeks should have been a huge sign that something was seriously wrong...._
> 
> ...


Is this for real???


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I use VR1 20w-50 oil in my GTO.


----------



## redline ridr (Feb 12, 2010)

68greengoat said:


> Is this for real???


Lsx + high rpms + big cam and extras equall burnt oil. Not worried about that part.

Everything was bent because I broke my timing chain. Which was not caused because of the oil I used.


----------

